#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Rehab Thailand

## Chico

Serious Question.

Have you been to a Rehab facility in Thailand,or know of anyone who has.?

Its just I have done research on such places,and have found the cost is beyond many

I've had this idea for sometime now, and not wanting to make big bucks from it more of a retirement plan.


Please if you have nothing positive to add,please don't post.

----------


## Stumpy

What specific Rehab..Alcohol, Drugs, Sex, Loneliness, depression.

----------


## Chico

You will find most Rehabs treat all what you have mentioned.

----------


## Stumpy

Interesting. I have found that to be different. Most have a focused client base due to group therapy activities unless it is clinical psychology but then its not really rehab. 

I think if one wanted to start a ReHab support business, its admirable.

----------


## Chico

JPPR have you been in a rehab here,if so what was your experience?

----------


## Stumpy

> JPPR have you been in a rehab here,if so what was your experience?


No I have not been to any here nor have I ever been in one for myself. I do know some friends that have entered Alcohol and Substance abuse rehab in the states. In fact one was a very dear, and still is, long time friend dating back to college. I went to a few support group meetings with him. He is clean now and all behind him. But the Rehab was a focused business for alcohol and substance abuse. Did not address Depression, Sex addicts, Anger management etc. Why I asked.

----------


## Chico

> Interesting. *I have found that to be different*. Most have a focused client base due to group therapy activities unless it is clinical psychology but then its not really rehab. 
> 
> I think if one wanted to start a ReHab support business, its admirable.


OK its just you posted the highlighted text,thought you had experience of Thai rehab centres

----------


## Stumpy

No I do not. I would figure they would be similar in format and content. You had stated it would cover all the above and I just didn't see how that would work unless the business was clinical psychology where an individual made an appointment to discus their ailment. But that does not seem like Rehab, seemed more like Therapy

----------


## Chico

here's a link to them

https://luxuryrehab.in/thailand/

and then this one ran by monks

https://wat-thamkrabok.org/

----------


## NamPikToot

Chico. Do you have experience to deliver rehab and to run one? Or is that going to be part of the plan? Is this aimed at foreigners or Thais? -  i have no knowledge or experience just questions which anyone would have about starting a business venture.

----------


## Chico

Have been speaking to people who are experienced in the field.

Though I won't be getting involved  in the treatment side.

I have the land and will supply the resort,provide the transport meals.

It will be funded by private enterprise/sponsors

The people I'm speaking with our saying there is a need for such a place as treatment in UK,USA,Australia EU etc is very badly funded.

The resort will be basic,nothing like the linked places, and semi rural,rather than a holiday resort.

----------


## Chico

> Chico. Do you have experience to deliver rehab and to run one? Or is that going to be part of the plan? Is this aimed at foreigners or Thais? -  i have no knowledge or experience just questions which anyone would have about starting a business venture.


My original idea was based on the hospitality Industry,though thought it would be better to do for anyone, there would be workshops on cookery,and also the concept is based on a sustainable living.

----------


## NamPikToot

mmm on it early is our very own Keith Floyd, well except Floyd had a personality, wit, cookery skills and was missed when he left.

----------


## HuangLao

> My original idea was based on the hospitality Industry,though thought it would be better to do for anyone, there would be workshops on cookery,and also the concept is based on a sustainable living.


Chico's Isaan Rehabilitation Centre and Le Cordon Bleu Culinary School? 

Family owned and operated.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chico

Jeff,No family involvement in any management whatsoever,let them make beds and wash plates.

----------


## Hugh Cow

Interesting concept Chico. Good luck with it.

----------


## Stumpy

What is your focused clientele. Foreigners?

Please update us as it kicks off and you have the compound set up.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Are you catering towards the Yaba addicts or the international jet set crowd who hoover coke up their noses?

Is this gonna be some sort of cold turkey farm for clucking crack heads or rehab for physical injuries centre or maybe PTSD sufferers??

----------


## Chico

> Interesting concept Chico. Good luck with it.


Thanks.

It's still in the early stages.

----------


## Chico

> What is your focused clientele. Foreigners?
> 
> Please update us as it kicks off and you have the compound set up.


Be open to anyone,Its for people who don't have lots of money,and need help.

Most Rehabs cater to people with money,and there Resorts are lavish,this isn't lavish but comfortable and focused on rehab not a holiday.

----------


## Chico

> Are you catering towards the Yaba addicts or the international jet set crowd who hoover coke up their noses?
> 
> Is this gonna be some sort of cold turkey farm for clucking crack heads or rehab for physical injuries centre or maybe PTSD sufferers??



It's catering towards addiction and anxiety disorders,and PTSD.

Its a tranquil place that people can concentrate on themselves and there problems.

Though will have to keep the Ex away from them. :Smile: 

Got a organisation interested and a former addict from the states that is doing really good stuff in the USA,and spends a lot of time in Asia.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Where will the tranquil place be?

A mountain retreat with a chilled out vibe with waterfalls and coi carp swimming in a pond.

You'd have to arrange transfer direct from the airport so the vulnerable patients don't get side tracked en route.

Very easy to get waylaid in Los without proper guidance and support.

----------


## Chittychangchang

I reckon twice daily yoga classes would be good to put on the itinerary. .

----------


## Luigi

Will need a website developed.


Think Tops could be interested.

----------


## AntRobertson

> It's still in the early stages.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Norton

> I reckon twice daily yoga classes would be good to put on the itinerary. .


If up in Isaan, put them to work on a farm. Rehab agro tourism thing combined with cooking. Cook what you plant and pick.

----------


## Chico

> Where will the tranquil place be?
> 
> A mountain retreat with a chilled out vibe with waterfalls and coi carp swimming in a pond.
> 
> You'd have to arrange transfer direct from the airport so the vulnerable patients don't get side tracked
> 
> Very easy to get waylaid in Los without proper guidance and support.


Semi rural Farmland in Isaan.

It would be a package if they wanted.

There would be activities and cultural experiences whilst at the retreat.

----------


## Chico

> If up in Isaan, put them to work on a farm. Rehab agro tourism thing combined with cooking. Cook what you plant and pick.


You've got your finger on the pulse majority of foods would be from the land, there are some places doing so now but not on the concept we have.

----------


## HuangLao

Cultural experiences?

----------


## jamescollister

Chico, don't think you have really look into this idea.

Farm land is zoned for farming, getting it changed to commercial land is a big expensive job, best you can legally build is a farmers hut.

You will need planing permission, local, provincial and as it's a treatment center, national. not going to happen.

Most junkies trying to get clean, are on meds, so on site nurse to dispense and a doctor to proscribe.

Your counselors [ who are farangs by the sound of it ] will not be qualified to practice in Thailand, so no chance of W/Ps.

This build it and they will come, is a movie plot, not real life, no overseas doctor is going to recommend some new age clinic.

Back to the drawing board I think.

----------


## Neverna

> I have the land


In your name, of course.  :smiley laughing: 





> and will supply the resort,provide the transport meals.


See Manny or Luigi for work permit issues.

----------


## Chico

> Chico, don't think you have really look into this idea.
> 
> Farm land is zoned for farming, getting it changed to commercial land is a big expensive job, best you can legally build is a farmers hut.
> 
> You will need planing permission, local, provincial and as it's a treatment center, national. not going to happen.
> 
> Most junkies trying to get clean, are on meds, so on site nurse to dispense and a doctor to proscribe.
> 
> Your counselors [ who are farangs by the sound of it ] will not be qualified to practice in Thailand, so no chance of W/Ps.
> ...


Jim I take it you do know there is many such sustainable living programs around Thailand

here is just one for an example.

Welcome to Earth Home (Maejo Baandin) - Earth Home Thailand (Maejo Baandin) ?????????????

I'm sure you know there are many resorts built on Farmland?

We've already spoken to someone about the land and advised us to get a lawyer,which we have done.

I take it you know there's  is a big Psychiatric hospital in Ubon,which I've already contacted,we've also  contacted with psychiatric training school in the UK and they are interested in the program for volunteers,and guidance

The guy I posted about is currently contacting people he knows in Asia and Thailand.

As I also posted the program would be financed by private enterprise/Sponsors.

The land will be leased out,and I will manage the day to day running of the retreat.

As i already also posted I don't have experience in the field of treatment,and we are currently speaking with people.

Jim if you have a can do attitude anything is possible,and as I already posted it's in the early stages,and a lot more discussions and details to be completed.

I would appreciate that you don't presume to much without knowing any details.

----------


## HuangLao

> Farm land is zoned for farming, getting it changed to commercial land is a big expensive job, best you can legally build is a farmers hut.
> 
> You will need planing permission, local, provincial, _[sic]_ national.



Applies on paper and theory, Jim - rarely practiced nor the lording over enforced.
Know numerous folks that have transformed rural situations into commercial/business ventures without a hint of officialdom/permission acts or needing to pursue actions of "zoning" legalities and other nonsense. 


Think too much.

----------


## jamescollister

Go for it Chico, do you realize, home stay, farm stay is a maximum of 4 rooms.

Keep us posted on how this lawyer is going to change green belt farm land to commercial land, would be very interested to know.

Having changed possession farm land to BKK  titled industrial/commercial land myself, many years ago, know it's not a local government decision and when talking BKK involvement you are talking BOI, or in my case SME approval.

Anyway keep us posted on how it's going, just a word of warning, know of 2 retreat type farm stays down this way, plus a load of Thai run businesses along the 2248 highway, closed up by the government in the last few years. Some owners [Thai] are in the wind owing taxes.

----------


## Chico

> Cultural experiences?


Yes Jeff you know the stuff you love to post about.

----------


## AntRobertson

> I take it you know there's is a big Psychiatric hospital in Ubon,which I've already contacted


Good for you!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neverna

Did they accept your room reservation request, Chico?  :Smile:

----------


## jamescollister

> Applies on paper and theory, Jim - rarely practiced nor the lording over enforced.
> Know numerous folks that have transformed rural situations into commercial/business ventures without a hint of officialdom/permission acts or needing to pursue actions of "zoning" legalities and other nonsense. 
> 
> 
> Think too much.


Until the tax man comes or some other government agency gets involved, as said, 2248 highway long the Cambo/ Lao  border, closed every illegal business down, even a rubber buying station owned by one of the big rubber companies.

Live here and want to stay legal, saying that what's on paper and rarely practiced would mean I don't need a visa, or other, no cops or immigration out here, but one day they will show up computers are linking everything.

As posted a long time age, German built a 4 story house with a roof top covered bar, not for business just for visiting friends.

Brother in law, some sort of county clerk [orbitor office] asked him is that legal, answer no, no one cares, said what if I care.
2 to 4 weeks can have it bulldozed, if you want, everything is OK as long as no one complains.

Just takes one upset Thai to start making noises and things can go bad, stay legal stay safe and if you have address of some of these illegal farang businesses please share, you can make some good deals buying closed down business equipment.

----------


## Chico

Jim I understand you've had a bit of bad luck with Govt officials though if you look in my link you may find this

https://luxuryrehab.in/lanna-rehab/

----------


## Neverna

> Interesting. I have found that to be different. Most have a focused client base due to group therapy activities unless it is clinical psychology but then its not really rehab.


Looks like you're right, JP.


The Edge Rehab: Chiang Mai, Thailand 
Specialises in treating addiction and behavioural issues in young men.
https://luxuryrehab.in/the-edge-rehab/

Lanna Rehab: CHIANG MAI, THAILAND
TREATMENT: Specializations - Substance Abuse
https://luxuryrehab.in/lanna-rehab/

The River Rehab: CHIANG MAI, THAILAND
Specializations: Trauma Treatment. Substance Abuse
https://luxuryrehab.in/the-river-rehab/

DARA Thailand: KOH CHANG, THAILAND
Specializations: Substance Abuse. Co-Occurring Disorders
https://luxuryrehab.in/dara-rehab/

Siam Rehab: CHIANG RAI, THAILAND
Specializations: Substance Abuse
https://luxuryrehab.in/serenity-rehab-thailand/

Hope Rehab Center Thailand: CHONBURI, THAILAND
Specializations: Substance Abuse
https://luxuryrehab.in/hope-rehab-center-thailand/

The Beach Rehab: HUA HIN, THAILAND
Specializations: Young Adults. Substance Abuse: Alcohol, Cocaine, Methamphetamine
https://luxuryrehab.in/the-beach-rehab/

Wat Thamkrabok
Drug & Alcohol Detoxification and Rehabilitation
https://wat-thamkrabok.org/

----------


## Chico

> Looks like you're right, JP.
> 
> 
> The Edge Rehab: Chiang Mai, Thailand 
> Specialises in treating addiction and behavioural issues in young men.
> https://luxuryrehab.in/the-edge-rehab/
> 
> Lanna Rehab: CHIANG MAI, THAILAND
> TREATMENT: Specializations - Substance Abuse
> ...


Think you need to find the link between substance abuse and mental health.

----------


## jamescollister

> Jim I understand you've had a bit of bad luck with Govt officials though if you look in my link you may find this
> 
> https://luxuryrehab.in/lanna-rehab/


 Not had any problems with Gov. officials, except some fines for late reporting and one 10,000 Baht fine for not having someone [ think kick back for them not having a guide ].

Looked at your link 
https://luxuryrehab.in/lanna-rehab/

Didn't realize you are talking $5 to $10 million US investment, different story, if so will cut you in, have jungle, bears, tigers and Buddha land near by. Can build, with Buddha monks permission, no problem, they already have a retreat.

----------


## Chico

Jim I'm not talking about any amount of money,I'm talking about private investment,it's not my money.

As I've already said it's me/ex-wife providing the land and the investor,providing the resources for the retreat/rehab.


If it come's off? I have a retirement plan,and at the same time,be able to help people along the way.

I've also said its not lavish,like  other places in the link.

----------


## Chico

Certain people have tried to take the piss out of the thread,though really have a look around the globe,substance abuse and mental health,is a major concern to everyone,the suicide rates are becoming unbelievable  and anyone who thinks its  humorous really should have a look at themselves.

----------


## NamPikToot

Chico, you know you are going to get a ribbing on here. I don't think that necessarily means posters doing it are heartless morons without an appreciation of the subject imho. We've all probably known or been exposed to people who have had the very problems you are looking to address through this venture. You just have to roll with the punches on this thread - got to say it has the makings of an interesting one so hang in there.

----------


## Chico

.....

----------


## Chittychangchang

> If up in Isaan, put them to work on a farm. Rehab agro tourism thing combined with cooking. Cook what you plant and pick.


Let's them sweat that shit out of their system.


Sounds like a plan.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Rehabs for quitters

----------


## raycarey

> ex-wife providing the land and the investor,providing the resources for the retreat/rehab.


someone else is supplying the land.....someone else is providing the funding and resources.

what exactly are you bringing to the table, chico?

hamburgers?

----------


## Chico

Fairy, stick to what you know about,being a victim that whinges the whole day long about how everyone is not nice to you.

----------


## cyrille

> Fairy, stick to what you know about,being a victim that whinges the whole day long about how everyone is not nice to you.


 ::doglol:: 

Guess you reported that one, eh Chico?

----------


## raycarey

> I will manage the day to day running


do you have any experience managing a rehab center, chico?

i'm going to assume you have none whatsoever.


here's a job description for you...




> *What Do Rehabilitation Center Managers Do? Job Description of a Rehabilitation Center Manager
> *
> Rehabilitation Center Managers manage the daily tasks and activities of a medical rehabilitation unit or facility. They organize and direct all of the operations of the rehabilitation center. They also evaluate employees and oversee training programs. Client complaints and employee needs or disciplinary actions are also handled by the Rehabilitation Center Manager.


https://fremont.edu/programs/healthc...b-description/

chico managing a rehab center.....what could go wrong?

----------


## aging one

If he werks their it might ofer him an opertoonity at having a bedder life. :Smile:

----------


## Chico

Can't see the last page of thread, is it only me.? :Smile:

----------


## Chico

Carey the fairy do have a reading disability?

I already posted I don't have experience in such.

I really don't know how to make it any more simplified than it already is.

It amazes how you go to find a link,for what?

Is your life really that futile.

----------


## raycarey

> it's not my money.


well, i can certainly understand how those alleged to be funding this would want to hitch their wagon to your horse....




> I don't have experience.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Can't see the last page of thread, is it only me.?


Is it cos you are on holiday?

----------


## lom

Don't forget to stock up on drugs, you can make a fortune selling to the patients when they have their relapses. 
Pays better than flipping burgers.

----------


## NamPikToot

> well, i can certainly understand how those alleged to be funding this would want to hitch their wagon to your horse....


You have an unseemly habit of trolling posters across the forum...one amongst many..

----------


## bowie

Chico...

Think long and hard about this. It is a business. There is a ton of work involved. Addicts typically do not have large sums of cash available to them. Rehab requires serious donations. Fund-raising is a major part of a successful venture. 

It is medical - it is mental. Staff are expensive. Regulatory is expensive. Licensing can or will be a nightmare. Payroll. Insurance - when someone "offs" themselves and the family blames the facility. Recidivism rates are huge. The emotional burden of the owners, the staff, the families, and the participants. 

The need is there - it is everywhere because addiction is everywhere and knows no boundaries.

First you need a strong and well thought out business plan. Good luck if you do pursue this venture. Be prepared for many roadblocks and disappointments.

Good Luck.

----------


## Norton

> First you need a strong and well thought out business plan


As in any new enterprise. Begin with the end in mind.

----------


## fishlocker

Very valid points by bowie, all difficult problems within the process of managing the operation.  Not that it can't be done but throw in the fact that all the formalities will be in Thai and you'll need a trustworthy legal team to move the ball forward. 

A valliant goal to to rehabilitate addicts, good luck.

----------


## Chico

> Chico...
> 
> Think long and hard about this. It is a business. There is a ton of work involved. Addicts typically do not have large sums of cash available to them. Rehab requires serious donations. Fund-raising is a major part of a successful venture. 
> 
> It is medical - it is mental. Staff are expensive. Regulatory is expensive. Licensing can or will be a nightmare. Payroll. Insurance - when someone "offs" themselves and the family blames the facility. Recidivism rates are huge. The emotional burden of the owners, the staff, the families, and the participants. 
> 
> The need is there - it is everywhere because addiction is everywhere and knows no boundaries.
> 
> First you need a strong and well thought out business plan. Good luck if you do pursue this venture. Be prepared for many roadblocks and disappointments.
> ...


Thanks I understand what your saying, that's the goal a rehab,though if nothing comes of it ,their are other possibilities.

The other ideas are a retreat,sustainable living program,and a possible intensive English program cookery training school and a few other options. (though I wouldn't be a Teacher :Smile: ).

----------


## Chico

> Very valid points by bowie, all difficult problems within the process of managing the operation.  Not that it can't be done but throw in the fact that all the formalities will be in Thai and you'll need a trustworthy legal team to move the ball forward. 
> 
> A valliant goal to to rehabilitate addicts, good luck.


This is why we're looking for someone to take on long term lease,I don't want the complications,the problem I foresee is it being low cost rehab.

----------


## cyrille

> a possible intensive English program cookery training school


 :smiley laughing: 

What have you got against bouncy castles?

----------


## raycarey

taken from another thread:




> Originally Posted by Chico
> 
> 
> how's your rehab center coming along, chico?
> 
> 
> Fine


give us an update, chico.


 ::chitown::

----------


## aging one

> give us an update, chico.


He has a plan to meet with Amy Winehouse and discuss the specifics and funding of the venture.. :Smile:

----------


## Chico

Fairy do you need help that much. :smiley laughing: 

I can recommend other rehab places for you.

Unfortunately my rehab centre if i did open one would be to fill you full of your preferred drug of Choice.

----------


## AntRobertson

> how's your rehab center coming along, chico?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chico
> 
> Fine


 :smiley laughing: 

Chico needs to attend rehab for compulsive liars and bullshitters.

----------


## cyrille

> give us an update, chico.


 ::doglol::

----------


## Chico

I know of a good place for your anger management problems, Or your I'm a victim of everyone stalks me. :smiley laughing: 




> Chico needs to attend rehab for compulsive liars and bullshitters.

----------


## AntRobertson

> I know of a good place for your anger management problems, Or your I'm a victim of everyone stalks me.


Really, is it your bullshit rehab place?

Cool story bro.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## cyrille

> I know of a good place for your anger management problems, Or your I'm a victim of everyone stalks me.



One of the few farang-owned establishments where the sign writing would be best left to the Thais.

----------


## Chico

Ant You should really have a look at your loser life some people look for openings whilst others just want to damn everything somebody does or tries.

Now i think we already know which  loser category you are in.

Ant you need help as this stalking problem you have seems to be a figment of your deluded mind and as we all know you are the offender in all stalking,grow a pair sunshine.
 ::chitown::

----------


## AntRobertson

> Ant You should really have a look at your loser life some people look for openings whilst others just want to damn everything somebody does or tries.
> 
> Now i think we already know which loser category you are in.
> 
> Ant you need help as this stalking problem you have seems to be a figment of your deluded mind and as we all know you are the offender in all stalking,grow a pair sunshine.


I don't know what effect you imagine being called a loser by a guy who 'lives' his 'life' in perpetual fantasy and posting bullshit on forums has but I can assure you that it's very, very minimal. 

Non-existent actually. But hey, another cool story bro!

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Chico

Losers cry about being stalked :smiley laughing:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Losers cry about being stalked





> Stalker alert


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Rays bumped your thread Chico because he needs help with his Doggie porn habit.

He keeps sending it in repo to anyone and *can't* help himself*.*

Bit off a lost cause , but anything you can do to help him and his terrible affliction would be appreciated .

----------


## Chico

CCC Oh I see, never knew he likes wanking over dogs,hmm I suppose whatever floats his boat. :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

Hey Chico, 

I know a residential rehab that can help with your pathological lying and bullshitting and being a loser crying about being stalked issues. They may even take you in as a charity case.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Chico

I've never cried about stalking unlike you, sent any solicitors letters out recently  :smiley laughing:

----------


## AntRobertson

> I've never cried about stalking


...


> Stalker alert





> bye bye now sad stalker.





> Sorry sad old stalker





> Sad stalker





> Well your no doubt as ignorant as the stalkers on here





> ...


 :smiley laughing: 

OK shall I start a GoFundMe for you.

You desperately need help with your pathological lying and bullshitting and being a loser crying about being stalked issues and being a bullshitter doesn't pay the bills.

----------


## Chico

Oh dear you will be posting pictures up soon. :smiley laughing: 

Carry on stalking sado.

----------


## AntRobertson

> I've never cried about stalking





> Losers cry about being stalked





> Oh dear you will be posting pictures up soon.
> 
> Carry on stalking sado.


 :smiley laughing: 

There's not a rehab in existence that can help you with being this stupid!

----------


## aging one

The sad thing is there is something called Darwin's law, and its simply too late for Senor Chico....

----------


## Chico

Vagina, There I was thinking that was a degree for making coffee. :smiley laughing:

----------


## AntRobertson

> There I was thinking


Another of your lies.  :Smile:

----------


## Chico

how long can see last reading Ant's obsessive ramblings?

----------


## AntRobertson

Ummm what? Can you post that in intelligible English please?  :Dunno: 

I’m not sure which is worse: your dishonesty; or your inability to read and write English.

----------


## raycarey

> I won't be getting involved in the treatment side.





> it's not my money.





> it's me/ex-wife providing the land and the investor,providing the resources for the retreat/rehab.





> I don't have experience in such.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Chico

Fairy and you're point is? ::chitown:: 

Back to the ghetto boy.

----------


## AntRobertson

I’m pretty sure he’s also pointing out what a bullshitter you are Chico.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chico

Ant,Oh what a repetitive bore you are.

Same shit different day.

Keep pumping the steroids, I'm sure they make feel more of a man  ::chitown::

----------


## AntRobertson

> Same shit different day.


Says the guy renowned for being thick / semi-literate and being a bullshitter.

 :Dunno:

----------


## raycarey

so, let me see if i've got this right....

chico's planning to open a rehab center in thailand.

he's not going to be involved in treating the people who come to the rehab.
he's not going to be putting any money or resources into the center
his ex-wife (!!!) owns the land.
he doesn't have any experience in working at, owning or operating a rehab center.

good plan, chico!

----------


## Chico

Jeez, Fairy those plans got dropped months ago, but you still seem to have an obsession about it.

Get a life you big screaming queen :Smile:

----------


## Chico

> Says the guy renowned for being thick / semi-literate and being a bullshitter.


Do the kiwis have kindergartens for middle aged tossers. :cmn:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Jeez, Fairy those plans got dropped months ago


Noooooo... you don’t say!

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Do the kiwis have kindergartens for middle aged tossers.


If getting called on your lies upsets you so much then just stop lying.

Simples.

 :Dunno:

----------


## Chico

Come on Steroid man which lies are you referring too. ::chitown::

----------


## AntRobertson

Lying about having lied isn’t very clever Chico, especially not when the lies are in this thread.

 :Sad:

----------


## Chico

Ant, well you're informing I'm a liar, so lets be having these lies then. :smiley laughing: 

Then again reading your posts, everyone seems to be a liar.

hmm interesting.

----------


## AntRobertson

You gonna cry about being stalked again, loser?

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Chico

I not cry about being stalked, I find it amusing how grown men spend there whole day following people around. :smiley laughing: 

So you going to post up my lies ? ::chitown::

----------


## cyrille

> I not cry about being stalked


Jesus Christ.

You're getting dumber right before our eyes.

----------


## AntRobertson

> I not cry about being stalked


You not English too. And we’ve been through this already: I posted examples of you crying about being stalked and you cried about me stalking you.

I think the issue is that you’re so dumb you can’t even remember your lies.  :Smile:

----------


## Chico

Oh right,so you have nothing to bring to the table. :smiley laughing: 


So your posting lies about me lying. ::chitown:: 

Great entertainment you are. :rofl:

----------


## AntRobertson

“You’re”. And _your_ lies are apparent for all to see Chico.

_You're_ known as the thicko bullshit artist.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chico

I rest my case. :Smile: 

A lying bullshitter, accusing me of being one of his kind. :smiley laughing: 


Thank you for being a total loser,and not having a life outside of a Forum.

The mind boggles at these  failed internet warriors. ::chitown::

----------


## OhOh

> for making coffee


No experience necessary, like most plants in Thailand, stick them in the ground, sit and watch them grow for a year or 3, pick berries and sell.

----------


## AntRobertson

^^None of that distracts from the fact you're a bullshitting moron Chico.

 :Smile:

----------


## Chico

Ant, I'll bid you a good day.

Have a wonderful unhappy day,just as it was yesterday and the day before that,and on and on it goes.

Find a bit of

----------


## AntRobertson

He looks a bit like you, you gap-toothed bullshit artist.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Ken Dodd is a Comedian and a Liverpool Legend.

He was surrounded by dwarfes that he called his "Diddy men", who worked in the Jam Butty mines of Knotty Ash.

He died with a houseful of cash and never used the bank

----------


## Chico

How would you know that Ant, we've never met. :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing: 

Seems like Ant has been doing some stalking. :smiley laughing: 

By the way the Gap is no longer there and hasn't been for years. ::chitown:: 





> He looks a bit like you, you gap-toothed bullshit artist.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Ant, I'll bid you a good day.





> How would you know that Ant, we've never met.
> 
> Seems like Ant has been doing some stalking.
> 
> By the way the Gap is no longer there and hasn't been for years.


 :smiley laughing: 

And another Chico lie! 

Two lies actually, that's another cry about being stalked.

----------


## Chico

CCC, I bet the Tax man went back to find its money.....





> Ken Dodd is a Comedian and a Liverpool Legend.
> 
> He was surrounded by dwarfes that he called his "Diddy men", who worked in the Jam Butty mines of Knotty Ash.
> 
> He died with a houseful of cash and never used the bank

----------


## Chico

Ant,

My lips are sealed. ::chitown::

----------


## AntRobertson

> Ant,
> 
> My lips are sealed.


Even if that were the case you'd still find a way to lie. 

You're pathological with it.  :Dunno:

----------


## Topper

I'm guessing admin Nev is on vacation.....

----------

